# Read if you've ever had an accident at work



## NickyK (12 Nov 2010)

I recently became aware the Form OB21 enables those who qualify to claim off your PRSI for an accident or disease that happened at work.

Nicky


----------



## pudds (12 Nov 2010)

NickyK said:


> I recently became aware the Form OB21 enables those who qualify to claim off your PRSI for an accident or disease that happened at work.
> 
> Nicky




You make it sound like an insurance policy where you can claim and get compensation for an accident. 

What it means is.... if due to an accident at work which disables you or limits your ability for future work then you can make a claim for Disablement Benefit and/or Incapacity payments from sw if unfit for work.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Nov 2010)

Well done Nicky for highlighting this -. There are many that never claim Disablement Benefit .
Some get mixed up and confuse it with Injury Benefit .

You dont have to be unfit for work to claim . - You can be safely back in your old job and still claim .( claim needs to be made within 3 months of accident at work )

You may be offered a lump sum or a fixed amount for life , depending on the percentage disabled .


----------



## NickyK (13 Nov 2010)

You can claim for it within a reasonable amount of time as long as you only recently became aware of it. You pay PRSI every week or month and we are losing visits to dentists etc. This is exactly what you PRSI contributes to. If you've had an accident you are entitled to it.


----------



## pudds (13 Nov 2010)

oooops sorry.......... I jumped in too quick. Never knew such a scheme existed. Thanks NickyK  for highlighting this.


----------

